
Nordic Nasdaq outage as data center's fire suppression system breaks servers - thrant
https://yle.fi/uutiset/osasto/news/nordic_baltic_stock_exchange_openings_delayed_by_knockout_of_nasdaq_data_centre/10165591
======
thrant
Longer finnish article:
[https://www.hs.fi/talous/art-2000005648385.html](https://www.hs.fi/talous/art-2000005648385.html)

In short, a oxygen starvation charge designed to extinguish fires in the
datacenter went off, but the resulting sound and pressure blast from the
charge was strong enough to destroy roughly 33% of the servers in the process.
Apparently it was non-SSD hard drives that went.

Operations have since resumed from a backup facility, but there were also some
un-related issues in getting the backup system online.

Guess this is a somewhat known risk, but very interesting dilemma still to
have. Better of course not to burn the whole place down, but to have even an
accidental fire alarm risk destroying a significant amount of your hardware
doesn't sound fun either.

